# Band name thread



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

If you have any band name ideas, post them here with the style of music you had in mind so other people (like me) can find a good band name.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Manogwar for a band with motorcycles and blood
Metallicaerosmith for a band with a singer with an explorer and a big mouth .


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

My favourite funny band name idea that I've heard lately is "Fartwish". Haha. Totally cracks me up.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Enema Force.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

....BLUE SKIES (sounds like "blues guys").

you're welcome!

:banana: 

-dh


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Ex-Flamed
The Vindictives
The Cowboys from hell (Pantera ftw?)
The South Side Bastards
Necrophilligist
Entrails Ripped from a Virgins ****
Extravanecrophilliagenocide


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...FLORINE TUTTLE.

not sure who she is, but she just sent me an email about a penis enlarger.

-dh


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

The GünBünnies
Bride of Frodo


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Keen echo
Radio active zomibe (for the younger peeps here)


----------

